# جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي



## روح العنبر (1 يونيو 2013)

*جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي 100%​*






*مشكلة اسمرار الابطين مشكلة محرجة خصوصا للفتيات المقبلات على الزواج لذا يمكنك الاستفادة من الخلطات الطبيعية للتخلص من تلك المشكلة خلال فتره بسيطه فقط*






*اهتمي بانوثتك وزيدي من ثقتك بنفسك برائحة جميلة وبياض طبيعي وتخلصي من مزيلات العرق الكيمائية الي تزيد من المشكلة ولا تعالجها نهائيا *


*الكل صار يعرف اضرار مزيلات العرق الكيمائية الي تحبس التعرق وينتج منها على المدى البعيد امراض عافانا الله واياكم منها وغير انها تزيد من سواق المنطقة بسبب الكيماويات وتكون نتيجة علاجها للمشكلة مؤقتة فقط ساعات او 24 ساعة فقط
*

*هذا الكريم طبيعي 100% نتائجه انتعاش دائم وتفتيح تدريجي للمنطقة طبعا راح يبان مع الاستعمال والرائحة راح تروح نهائي وماراح تقتصر على 24 ساعة فقط بل اكثر واكثر انتعاش وكذلك والاهم انها ماراح يسكر المسام وماراح يضر البشره
*
*
حافظي على صحتك وتوجهي للطبيعة وابعدي عن الكيماويات المضره وصدقيني ماراح تندمي ابدا لان الكثير جربوها وعجبتهم كثير .*

*
سعر الطلبية 100 ريال وراح تكفيكي 3 شهور او اكثر*


*للطلب اذا كان داخل الرياض عن طريق مندوب ياخذ 50 ريال اما اذا كان خارج الرياض راح يكون عبر ارسالك المبلغ على الراجحي وبنرسل الطلب عبر شركات النقل مثل الزاجل والصخيرات او فيديكس 

*
*للتواصل عبر الجوال والواتس اب : 
0562475977
*


وهذه بعض التجارب :

اقتباس:
hayat al ward 

ال كريم رووعه فعلا حسيت بفرق لما استعملته لاني كنت اعاني من اسمرار شديد والان بدا يخف تدريجيا غير ان ريحته بتجنن فعلا زي ماقلتي منعش الله يجزاكي خير


اقتباس:

basmat amal

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحبا اخت حور حبيتا بلغك بتجرتي مع الكريم بصراحة انا من النوع الي بشرتي شوي حساسه وكنت متخوفه بالاول


ولكن النتيجة مبهره وعجبتني كثير فعلا مواد طبيعيه وحبيتا شكرك من قلبي


اقتباس :

دنياك دنياي‘

السلام عليكم اخت حور الكريم ريحته تجنن وزي ماقلتي فعلا يفتح المنطقة تدرجيا وانا انبهرت بالنتيجه وراح استمر عليه باذن الله والله يجزاكي الخير .


----------



## روح العنبر (6 يونيو 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*

لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## روح العنبر (9 يونيو 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه


----------



## الدرةالمضيئة (9 يونيو 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*

سارع الى نشر منتجاتك
اخترمعنا احد الباقات التي تناسبك لاعلان اي منتج لديك 

للاستفسار
0504437399​


----------



## روح العنبر (17 يونيو 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*

رب اوزعني ان اشكر نعمتك التي انعمت علي وان اعمل صالحا ترضاه


----------



## روح العنبر (18 يونيو 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*

اشهد ان لااله الا الله وان محمد عبد الله ورسوله


----------



## روح العنبر (22 يونيو 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه


----------



## روح العنبر (24 يونيو 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*

اشهد ان لااله الا الله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله


----------



## روح العنبر (27 يونيو 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*


----------



## روح العنبر (1 يوليو 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*


----------



## روح العنبر (3 يوليو 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*


----------



## روح العنبر (5 يوليو 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*


----------



## روح العنبر (11 يوليو 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*


----------



## روح العنبر (12 يوليو 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*


----------



## روح العنبر (18 يوليو 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*


----------



## روح العنبر (19 يوليو 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*


----------



## روح العنبر (21 يوليو 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*


----------



## روح العنبر (22 يوليو 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*


----------



## روح العنبر (24 يوليو 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*


----------



## روح العنبر (25 يوليو 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*


----------



## روح العنبر (27 يوليو 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*


----------



## روح العنبر (30 يوليو 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*


----------



## روح العنبر (11 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*


----------



## روح العنبر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*


----------



## روح العنبر (17 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*


----------



## روح العنبر (23 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*


----------



## روح العنبر (29 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: جمالك في أنوثتك ( كريم تفتيح الابط وازالة رائحة العرق ) طبيعي*


----------

